# 4th of July/Captain America Nails!



## AmourAnnette (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm BAAAAACK! Yes, I know, it's been far too long. I also realize that 4th of July was 2 days ago... my bad. Anyways, here's my 4th of July mani that just happens to look exactly like Captain America's uniform! You could say these are the " 'merica, F**K YEAH!" nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





List of products used on my (deleted per Terms of Service).

I didn't feel like doing that all over again on my right hand, so I went with something different...


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome back!  ik how you feel- this is my first time on MUT in three months haha

Cute nails! I don't think I can every make those stripes that straight!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 8, 2012)

Love it, those are amazing!!


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 27, 2012)

So cool!! Glad to see you back!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 30, 2012)

Adorable! So cute!!


----------



## amoxirat (Aug 6, 2012)

Super cute nails!!  I love them!


----------



## MrsChaconhis1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Those are so cute!


----------

